# seed?



## tom-tom (Oct 26, 2007)

my seed sprouted out of the dirt it is about mabey 2 our 3 cinimiters out of the dirt but the seed is still hoked to the top of the new growth does it fall off our do i peel it off?


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

gently take it off and cut the "amniotic sac" that surrounds the cotelyon leaves


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 26, 2007)

ok i have the seed off but i dont understand where to make the cut on the amniotic sac ? a little more info if anyone can so a slow learner like my self can understand all my outher ones just fell off by their selfs but mabey that is why they are so tall ive noticed a lot of plant our half the size of mine and have more growth. my plants are very green tho i think it might be a sativa not shure tho its a seed from stl bag seed


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 26, 2007)

i jus gently slid it off the leaves. it looks like a thin flim like it holds the peddle leaves togeather when the seed is on it. sometime it comes off wit the seed


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep. It's easy to spot- the seedling head just looks all compact and not growing- Sometimes that membrane is too tough for the seed head to open up on it's own- So.. It's usually easy to dislodge. If left on there a couple of days, it can dry and harden- making removal trickier- just take a razor and gently cut slice the membrane off only. Don't damage the seed head or you will kill the pant.

Most of the time you can just push it off with a finger nail. Just don't bust out the razor, unless it's a last resot- it's easy to damage the seed head.


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 26, 2007)

thank you i got it all under control thanks to u guys ..


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

lol you guys make this sound like brain surgery lol


----------



## Hick (Oct 28, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> lol you guys make this sound like brain surgery lol


....."STRAIN" surgery...


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 28, 2007)

hahaha, yes, DING!!!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> lol you guys make this sound like brain surgery lol


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 28, 2007)

thats too funny, it would be funny as hell if there was a plant there instead of a dude lol


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Oct 28, 2007)

That's how I feel sometimes! Maybe I'm a little overprotective parent.

Nutes, stat!


----------

